# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Αγοραφοβια και αντικαταθλιπτικά

## Μερμηγκας

Καλησπέρα εχω ξαναμιλησει για το θεμα μ.πριν 1 χρονο αρχισα να χω αγοραφοβια μετα απο καποιες κρισεις..δεν ηταν σε συγκεκριμενα μερη αλλα με το που εβγαινα απ το σπιτι μ επιανε ενας φοβος οτο θα σωριαστω.στην αρχη πηγαινα παντου με το ζορι αλλα ζοριστικα κ ετσο περιοριστικα..κανω ψυχοθεραπεια βγαινω αλλα μονο σε κοντινες αποστασεις.κ ενω δε παθαινω κρισεις φοβαμαι να παω μακρια.ετσι λοιπον μ προτεινε ο γιατρος αντικαταθλιπτικα.για μηνες λεω οτι δε θελω κ οτι θα παλεψω μονη μ.κ ομως δε τα καταφερνω αφου συνεχιζω να πηγαινω μονο σε κοντινες αποστάσεις οποτε εχω αρχισει να σκεφτομαι την αγωγη.καπου διαβασα ομως οτι απλα σταματανε οι κρισεις αλλα η αγοραφοβια δε περναει με τα φαρμακα.ισχυει κατι τετοιο;εχει καποιος εμπειρια;το κυριω προβλημα ειναι οτι κολλαω να παω μακρια.οχι κρισεις απλα ενα κολλημα με την αποσταση...προφανως οταν τον επιχειρώ αρχιζω να νιωθω καπως οποτε ολο αναβαλω το να παω μακρια

----------


## elis

λογικα αμα σταματησουν οι κρισεισ και νιωθεισ υγιεισ θα κανεισ οτι θελεισ μετα
αλλα με παρεα δε μπορεισ να πασ μακρια;δηλαδη με καποιον που εμπιστευεσαι
οτι ανα παθεισ κατι θα σε προσεξει δε μπορεισ σιγα σιγα να το παλεψεισ ετσι
και με την αγωγη αμα παρεισ συνηθωσ φοβοσ ειναι αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα

----------


## Lnpo

Εχω κάποια εμπειρία απο αντικαταθλιπτικα και φοβία οχι αγοραφοβία α αρρωστοφοβια αλλα παλι φοβόμουν να βγω εξω γιατι με έπιαναν κρίσεις πανικου οχι μονο οταν έβγαινα αλλα και στο σπιτι λογω του άγχους που μου προκαλούσε η φοβια οποτε καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις δηλαδη ηταν δύσκολο για μενα να παω μεχρι το super market στην γωνια. Πήγαινα και ένιωθα οτι κανω άθλο.. Στην αρχη ειπα οτι θα το παλέψω μονη μολις μου ειπε ο ψυχίατρος οτι χρειαζομαι αγωγη αλλα μετα απο λιγο ειδα οτι ηταν δύσκολο και περιόριζε την ζωή μου ολο αυτο. Μου έγραψε αντικαθλιπτικα και παράλληλα zanax για τις πρώτες μερες μεχρι μα δράσει η αγωγη των αντικαθλιπτικων γιατι κανει 3 εβδομαδες να δράσει περίπου.. Καθε μερε ξυπνούσα με τρελο αγχος και έλεγα σημερα θα την παλέψω χωρις ζαναξ αλλα το έπαιρνα στο τελος μετα απο τρεις εβδομαδας περίπου δεν χρειΑζομυν το ζαναξ το αγχος και τα ψυχοσωματικά εφυγαν αλλα η φοβια οχι απλα εγω έγινα ποιο δυνατη χωρις το αγχος και τα ψυχοσωματικά ετσι ώστε να ειμΑι σε έκθεση να την διαχειριστώ ακομα δεν το εχω καταφέρει πλήρως αλλα ετσι οπως ήμουν πριν τα αντικαθλιπτικα δεν υπήρχε καμια πιθανοτητα να το παλέψω καν. Ειχα προκατάληψη και τα έλεγα τρελοχαπα δεν πίστευα οτι κάποια στιγμη θα τα χρειαζόμουν δεν ειχα ποτε πριν ψυχολογικά προβληματα. Αλλα τελικα δεν ειναι ετσι οπως μια αγωγη για καποιο οργανικό προβλημα πρεπει να λαμβάνεται εφόσον το κρίνει ο γιατρός ετσι και αυτη η αγωγη αν κάποια ψυχιατρος ειπε οτι προειε να την παρει κάποιος πιστευω πλεον οτι την χρειαζεται. Βέβαια αυτη ειναι η προσωπική μου γνώμη μετα την πρόσφατη εμπειρία μου

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Lnpo ελπιζω να γινεις συντομα καλα..ποσο καιρο κανεις αγωγη;με τα ζαναξ δεν μπορεις να κινηθεις ανετα εξω απ το σπιτι;το να ειμαι με καποιον δε αλλαζει κατι..ισα ισα μονη μου κατεφερνω μεγαλυτερες αποατασεις..παω οσο θελω οπου θελω χωρις να χρειαζεται να εξηγω σε καποιον πως νιωθω η οτι θελω να γυρισω πισω.....για μενα δυστυχως τα φαρμακα δεν ειναι ταμπού αλλα βαση του χαρακτηρα μ ειναι σαν να μου λες εισαι ανεργη οποτε πρεπει να κανεις πορνεια.(πορνεία=χαπια) εγω το αοσθανομαι ετσι..οχι οτι τα θεωρω τρελοχαπα αλλα ειμαι απολυτα της αποψης οτι ο καθενας εχει τη δυναμη μεσα του..απ την αλλη βεβαια αν δεν καταφερω να βρω τη δυναμη προφανως δε θα πω οχι στο να τα παρω...αλλα αμα ειναι να τα παρω απλα για να νιωθω λιγο καλυτερα δεν ειναι για μενα..κια χαρα νιωθω.αυτο με την απόσταση ειναι το προβλημα μ.οτι ναι θα παω ενα χιλιομετρο μακρια απο το σπιτι.αν μ πεις ομως να κανω ενα μετρο παραπανω νιωθω συγχυση

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

στην πραγματικοτητα υποβοηθαει...δηλαδη..τα χαπια σου δινουν την ενεργεια να κανεις πραγματα, ξερεις να σηκωθεις απο το κρεβατι σου και να τακτοποιεις τις εκρεμοτητες σου... αλλα αν αυτες μπορουν να διευθετηθουν και σε κοντινες αποστασεις δεν θα χρειαστει να κανεις την υπέρβαση... αλλα αν χρειαστει να πας λίγο πιο εξω θα το κανεις με λιγοτερο κοπο αποτι πριν.. με καποια δυσφορια φυσικα αλλα όχι με πανικο... υπομονη και μικρα βηματα! καλες γιορτες και καλη δυναμη!:)

----------

